# Florence Open 2010



## Cubepark (Jun 22, 2010)

What is the most beautiful city to host an open? the answer is too easy, Florence.
What is the worst date to organize an open in Europe?
The answer is too easy, 2-3 October.
http://www.wix.com/cubingitaly/Florence-Open-2010
Unfortunately, the only possible date for organizate an open in Florence is 2-3 October , then, if you can't go to Budapest for EURO 210, or if you prefer to do a weekend in one of the most beautiful cities in the world, we meet in Florence.
Please register on the WCA webpage 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FlorenceOpen2010
We will update the official web site with the informations about hotels and others useful things

Ciao
Fabrizio


----------



## Henrik (Jun 22, 2010)

Cubepark said:


> What is the worst date to organize an open in Europe?
> The answer is too easy, 2-3 October.



Just my words when I saw the comp. 

I still hope you will have fun. 

(I still hope EC2010 will be good  )


----------



## Slash (Jun 22, 2010)

@Cubepark: does this mean that you five won't come to the EURO2010 and won't stay at my place? cause we agreed in it as I remember. no prob if you don't come, though I'd be very happy to host you
for those who are going to this competition I can say what Henrik said: have fun


----------



## Cubepark (Jun 22, 2010)

Slash said:


> @Cubepark: does this mean that you five won't come to the EURO2010 and won't stay at my place? cause we agreed in it as I remember. no prob if you don't come, though I'd be very happy to host you
> for those who are going to this competition I can say what Henrik said: have fun



_language beats where the tooth aches!_, :fp
so we say in Italy. Slash, my friends will come to Budapest, I will stay here in Italy to hold the events in Florence , Marco will contact you next week, thanks for your help


----------

